# Piece work



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

This thread is going downhill from the first post.


----------



## i am..... (Oct 27, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> This thread is going downhill from the first post.


and?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

i am..... said:


> and?


 
Nothing. I can just tell you're a POS


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

sweet


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Nothing. I can just tell you're a POS


sí señor, por lo menos estamos los dos antes de la cerradura.


----------



## i am..... (Oct 27, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Nothing. I can just tell you're a POS


you should change your name to pedro and drop the irish name.


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

i am..... said:


> i am currently working a large scale resi project for a multi million dollar company based out of georgia...
> 
> this is the only project that they are paying hourly on...typicaly i guess they pay peice work or per unit. i will not repeat what they quoted a 4 bed 4 bath cottage for. but i wouldnt wire a kitchen for what they are paying.
> 
> ...


Pedro will chit it in like they do in mexico duh what code:laughing:Zip cord for can lights:no:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

thegoldenboy said:


> sí señor, por lo menos estamos los dos antes de la cerradura.


 

Bueno, me frota la worng forma. Lo es no va a durar. Voy poner Dios en ella, si tengo que


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

i am..... said:


> i am currently working a large scale resi project for a multi million dollar company based out of georgia...
> 
> this is the only project that they are paying hourly on...typicaly i guess they pay peice work or per unit. i will not repeat what they quoted a 4 bed 4 bath cottage for. but i wouldnt wire a kitchen for what they are paying.
> 
> ...



It sounds like they are not playing by the rules in New Hampshire if that is the case report them to the Electricians board Examiners they are extremely strict about that stuff.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

i am..... said:


> you should change your name to pedro and drop the irish name.


 
I know some very descent Mexican people. Why are you so predjudice?


----------



## i am..... (Oct 27, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Bueno, me frota la worng forma. Lo es no va a durar. Voy poner Dios en ella, si tengo que


i know i know you dont speak the english languge...but somehow you can read that check.


----------



## i am..... (Oct 27, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> It sounds like they are not playing by the rules in New Hampshire if that is the case report them to the Electricians board Examiners they are extremely strict about that stuff.


they have already tossed a couple guys out....they just keep comming.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Bueno, me frota la worng forma. Lo es no va a durar. Voy poner Dios en ella, si tengo que


Jesús? Triste excusa para un carpintero.

Yo no sé español para salvar mi vida. El traductor que estoy usando no está haciendo un buen trabajo.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

i am..... said:


> they have already tossed a couple guys out....they just keep comming.


That's good i hope they stay on it .

Their not getting $275 per master license for nothing.


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I know some very descent Mexican people. Why are you so predjudice?


 
Hell he is probably more hispanic than Jouse. Is the OP even an electrician?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

thegoldenboy said:


> Jesús? Triste excusa para un carpintero.
> 
> Yo no sé español para salvar mi vida. El traductor que estoy usando no está haciendo un buen trabajo.


Luego hablan a inglés...:laughing:


----------



## i am..... (Oct 27, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I know some very descent Mexican people. Why are you so predjudice?


 i dont make the rules. no legal papers, no work.


----------



## i am..... (Oct 27, 2010)

rlc3854 said:


> Hell he is probably more hispanic than Jouse. Is the OP even an electrician?


yup, todays was my first day!


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

thegoldenboy said:


> Jesús? Triste excusa para un carpintero.
> 
> Yo no sé español para salvar mi vida. El traductor que estoy usando no está haciendo un buen trabajo.


 

Bueno, mira samrt a todas las personas que no conocen de traductores.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Bueno, mira samrt a todas las personas que no conocen de traductores.


Si, este hilo es dildos.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Bueno, mira samrt a todas las personas que no conocen de traductores.


なぜスマート綴る方法を学ぶことはありません。:laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

(35) posts in over (1) year.. you need to keep better control of your Troll names.. :no:


----------



## Hairbone (Feb 16, 2011)

i am..... said:


> i am currently working a large scale resi project for a multi million dollar company based out of georgia...
> 
> this is the only project that they are paying hourly on...typicaly i guess they pay peice work or per unit. i will not repeat what they quoted a 4 bed 4 bath cottage for. but i wouldnt wire a kitchen for what they are paying.
> 
> ...


Last time i checked the people of the live free or die state don't put up with much chit:thumbsup:

Time you inform the NH malitia....now those are some whacked out dudes who will chase them back over the border to mass:thumbsup:


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Pour le couple d'entre vous la prochaine fois de types si vous voulez parler en espagnol ou d'autre languange s'assure que vous avez posté Anglais aussi je dois fixer le fil un peu.


For couple of you guys next time if you want to talk in Spanish or other languange make sure you posted Engish as well I have to fix the thread a little.

Merci,
Marc 

Par la voie j'ai vraiment enlevé le couple d'entre eux
By the way I did remove couple of them.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Anyway, "I Am", take the pay until you find something you like.


----------

